

The Signs of God's Existence - appscript
https://vimeo.com/36683639

======
primelens
This is at most an argument for agnosticism, not for theism. To say that with
our current state of knowledge we don't know how to explain certain things -
or even to say that we _cannot_ know certain things - does not mean that we
should grab onto the handiest fairytale as the definitive explanation for said
lacuna in our knowledge.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russell%27s_teapot>

------
anigbrowl
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/God_of_the_gaps>

------
mgh2
mmm...intelligent design does not make sense either because it tries to refute
evolution. Evolution will be proven with the study of the genome and
bioinformatics, and I think is has already being proven...search for Francis
Collins (director of genome project NIH) videos in youtube.

~~~
mgh2
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwA2nVYTR2A&list=PL99B2AA...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwA2nVYTR2A&list=PL99B2AA9CE8133639)

------
wololo_
I like how only science is used here for the arguments. Mind blowing
documentary.

